
Programming for Disadvantaged Students - theopencode
http://theopencode.org
======
theopencode
Upvote this post or donate here to support our cause:
[https://www.gofundme.com/f/theopencode](https://www.gofundme.com/f/theopencode)

------
theopencode
We're a not-for-profit organization that aims to provide students from low-
income families the education and resources required to pursue a career in
computer science.

